# 230 PapstLüfter einfach an die Steckdose?



## Graas (8. Juli 2009)

*230 PapstLüfter einfach an die Steckdose?*

Hab mal wieder was tolles nach hause gebracht:

Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und meine Idee ist nun die Lüfter(_in reihe oder parallel?_) und ein Schalter an solch ein kabel zu Löten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Dass sollte doch gehen,oder?_
_Und wenn ich das einigermaßen gut Isoliere sollte das doch auch nicht gefährlich sein?, weil 230V geben einem schon zu denken!_

Danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## ole88 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: 230 PapstLüfter einfach an die Steckdose?*

hm sowas hätt was den dann könnt ich endlich meinen router kühlen allerings ka wie das gehen soll.


----------



## dot (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: 230 PapstLüfter einfach an die Steckdose?*

Da die Luefter 230V benoetigen musst du diese schon parallel anschlieszen. Da sollten ja vermutlich nur 2 Kabel von kommen, dann kann man beim Anschlieszen nichts falsch machen. Wenn diese laufen, solltest du moeglichst die Finger davon lassen, ansonsten sind sie vermutlich weg 

*Da es sich hier aber um 230V handelt und du vermutlich keine Elektrik-/Elektronikerausbildung hast, Finger weg!*


----------



## Graas (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: 230 PapstLüfter einfach an die Steckdose?*

Danke erstmal,
Ich bin mir schon im klaren das 230V eine große Gefahr sind , aber wenn man gut Isoliert und mit Vorsicht vorgeht, kanns einem eigentlich höchstens die Sicherung raushauen!

Später probier ichs dann aus, mit einem extra auschalter den man noch vor den schuko-Stecker an die Buchse macht,dann mal sehen ob einem nur die Ohren wegen dem Lärm abfallen oder ....


----------



## kevinl (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: 230 PapstLüfter einfach an die Steckdose?*

bei 2650rmp und 19W Verbrauch hat er mit 160m^3/h aber nich gerade einen hohen Luftdurchsatz. und das mit 47dB...


----------



## NCphalon (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: 230 PapstLüfter einfach an die Steckdose?*

ich denk ma dass die dinger net so effizient laufen wie die gleichstrom pendants


----------



## Graas (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: 230 PapstLüfter einfach an die Steckdose?*

Hab jetzt mal gegukt obs funzt,und alles hatt gepasst,hier is mal die (fast) fertige Konstruktion:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Leistung ist leider (geb dir recht Kevinl) net so doll.
Hab sie mir irgendwie stärker vorgestellt,aber was soll man sagen die hab ich kostenlos bekommen.
Die stammen aus einem uralten großen Computer  von Siemens den unsere schule schon vorlanger langer zeit als "museums stück" bekommen hatt.


----------



## kevinl (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: 230 PapstLüfter einfach an die Steckdose?*

Mit was hastn du das isoliert? Wenn die schon echte Raritäten sind dann war das für die damalige Zeit bestimmt echt top.


----------



## JOJO (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: 230 PapstLüfter einfach an die Steckdose?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> ich denk ma dass die dinger net so effizient laufen wie die gleichstrom pendants


 
Na dann such mal einen 12V Lüfter der 160m³/h schaufelt mit gerade 82mA Laststrom


----------



## Graas (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: 230 PapstLüfter einfach an die Steckdose?*

Des ist mit dem guten alten Tape isoliert,weis schon des es extra Isolierband gibt aber hab leider grad nichts gefunden und des dann damit versucht.


----------



## dot (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: 230 PapstLüfter einfach an die Steckdose?*

Da schauderts ja einem gleich wieder :s


----------



## JOJO (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: 230 PapstLüfter einfach an die Steckdose?*



Graas schrieb:


> Des ist mit dem guten alten Tape isoliert,weis schon des es extra Isolierband gibt aber hab leider grad nichts gefunden und des dann damit versucht.


 
Ich sach da ma getz nichts


----------



## Nilbo (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: 230 PapstLüfter einfach an die Steckdose?*

Sieht sehr gefärlich aus!!
Die Isolierung scheint auch nicht so dolle zu sein. Da bietet sich Schrumpfschlauch an.

Hast du vor die in deinen PC einzubauen?
Wenn ja würde ich mir welche die mit 12V laufen holen.
Das ist nich im geringsten so gefählich wie das was du da machst.^^


----------



## Graas (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: 230 PapstLüfter einfach an die Steckdose?*

Des war für Testzwecke und wird niergends eingebaut!
Wenn ich Schrumpfschlauch(oder überhauot eine bischen mehr professionelle Lötanlage) hätte, hätt ich des damit isoliert aber so passt des auch.


----------

